# one more time.. paypal save me from ebay scam



## Dlog Renim (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all..

yeah got scammed.. like a donkey LOL

well it was to nice to be real... here what i win.. :

1-Kingly 18K Gold Solid GF Round Men's Link Chain Necklace gift jewellery
2-Handsome 14K Gold 80g not Luxury Herringbone scrap Men's Necklace Chain
3-Handsome 18K Gold 78grams Mariner gf Solid Rope Men's not scrap Necklace Chain

So i knew it wasn't SOLID gold.. but for the price GOLD FILLED (NOT PLAYED) was not bad and also there was one necklace my GF like.. ( i pay with the shipping around 60$)...

So i pay right away.. and waited.. the guy gave me a tracking number.. but no result show off when i try it at canada post.. so i try alot of chinese mail service.. and nothing.. i try to reach the seller no answer..

At that moment i was septic.. even if i had looked his ebay feedback and selling history.. the guy had a real good score.. and others feedback was all positive.. but was scare... so i asked paypal to open a invoice..

Paypal told me i was illegible to get a refund.. but i had to ship the jewels back to him... so i went to mail office.. but now what they want to ship those jewels back... not less than 71$ !!!!!!

Call paypal back.. and they go just send us a proof of the price of shipping and we will do something... i did that right away .. 5 days after (today) got a e-mail from paypal saying i have 4 days to give a tracking number or they gonna close my case...

Call again paypal today.. they guy goes well i understand your point.. but i cant do anything unless you give a proof you shipped back the jewel... i went blue at that moment... i was.. you really think i will pay more than what i pay to ship back a item to the one who scammed me ??? he went (paypal dude) well im really sorry that's the only way you can have your money back... i go listen.. that's the way paypal work ? i pay fee all the time for coverage and that how you help me... you ask me to loose money (from shipping) to give back the item that scammer used to rip me some money.. and also this would only help that guy to scam other people ? he went again.. im sorry sir but if you want your money back you need to... BANG i went cardiac !!! lololol 

i say to that guy.. can i talk to your superior or any one with decision power ... he say to me they would end up with the same deal.. to ship to get my money back... but i insisted to talk... so i putted me on hold... when he came back to me..

Sir.. i manage something for you.. ill give you your money back right away.. would you still like to talk to my supervisor ? 

euh and what about the item he will pay for shipping ? they guy went:

Sir.. no you don't have to pay for shipping and you keep the item.. do you still wanna talk to my superior ?

euh.. no now your talking.. that's a good way to end up this case !!!

Hehe cool  so please .. always insist.. you might look stupid.. but you might win !!

Sorry for my LONG bad english story ... but was just happy to let you know paypal still good place

here a picture


----------



## Palladium (Jun 13, 2012)

Very good story. Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## joem (Jun 14, 2012)

I should have had your advice when I got shafted for a 10k watch that turned out to be filled, so I returned it as per seller's instructions and promis to refund and I never got my money back from the seller. Paypal said no tracking number then no refund. Live and learn.


----------

